# Rod Benson Turkey calls



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Rod benson turkey calls!!!*

I am sure there probably good turkey calls.But you need practice rookie,learn the basics first.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> I am sure there probably good turkey calls.But you need practice rookie,learn the basics first.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:



:nod: :zip: :nod:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I have heard it said a man should know his limitations. Well....... I did my best and wish I could show these calls a little better. I will say one thing I am a rookie most definetly. I have killed turkeys in the past but I used an ambush tactic. The guys at Rod benson gave me some pointers (obviously I didn't learn well enough) and went out of their way to help me out. These are some very nice calls. I apologize for my lack of skill and will try to know my limitations in the future


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Looks like some nice calls.
Enjoyed the video; thanks for your effort !


----------

